# NUMBER #2 PIC up-date on GT-5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

Ken here is the up date of the NEW 1200lbs LIFT ACTUATOR AND REAR SEARS #24545 PLATE AND THE NEW AG LUG TIRES. PIC NUMBER #0118b. Will try to most more on some of the other mod's. I am adding somemore chrome


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

man.. wheres willie when you can use a good old fashioned actuater debate??? 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75555>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That a tough looking actuator shouldn't have any problems picking up attachments with it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sam...any ideas on an actuator to lift a snowblower attachment?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The actuator and lift look good, but I love the pin stripes


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

1200lbs wow thats a strong actuator is it a ball type
I have like 6 or 7 actuators around home 4 or 5 4inch and
2-8inch the ball types are stronger. I plan on going with HYD
for my new bucket lift of 5-6 foot only can lift 200 or less do to th danger of fliping the tractor


----------

